# The Couch Comes With a Matching Puppy



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Kona not interested in the Super Bowl....


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

KONA said:


> Kona not interested in the Super Bowl....


Awwww... Needed a rest after all the "maniac" activity. Just like my dogs.... let me sleep ma!!


----------

